# Wine Clearing Issue



## IronWine (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm hoping that my wine is not done for or something worse. I started a Watermelon-Peach Wine back in mid-September. Fermented, degased, but it will not clear, even remotely. The S.G is at .990, and I have tried degassing twice, Bentonite, Pectic Enzyme (twice, second time double dose I read somewhere), Super-Kleer, and Sparkolloid (twice). I also have filtered the wine with a Buon Vino #2 pad, and it still hasn't cleared. I have not backsweetened yet.

I'm 1.) Worried it's something worse 2.) It's never going to clear 3.) It's going to see the street gutter.

I attached a picture of what it looks like currently.

Thoughts? Help? Ideas? Thanks in advance for any or all help!


----------



## scram (Jan 31, 2015)

You haven't mentioned one thing... Time...


----------



## Deezil (Feb 1, 2015)

It looks like you need to leave it alone, honestly.

See how it seems like a gradient, lighter at the top and darker/murkier at the bottom? That's it, trying to clear. If you let it sit you'll notice to top, lighter portion will start to grow it's way down the carboy as the darker coloration seems to compact, which is exactly what it's doing.

I'm guessing, hoping, that you racked after giving every clearing agent it's chance to work, and I'm guessing between those rackings and your degassing, that you've finally managed to coax out enough CO2 for it to finally clear. If you take a sample out, put it in a bottle and shake the bottle with your thumb over the opening.. If it 'pops' when you take your thumb off, it's still gassy..

What temp has it been stored at? Anything less than 70-75F and you'll really have to work to get all the CO2 out. I'm betting it's colder than that.

It's a patience thing.. The three P's; makes me wish Tom were around more to preach it like he did when I first found WMT lol

Welcome to WMT.


----------



## IronWine (Feb 1, 2015)

It doesn't pop when i do the bottle test. Do you think if I put a bottle warmer on it, it may help?


----------



## bkisel (Feb 1, 2015)

IronWine said:


> It doesn't pop when i do the bottle test. Do you think if I put a bottle warmer on it, it may help?



70 F from a eHow article...

Clearing Pectin Haze

1 Remove 1 cup of clouded wine for each gallon of wine affected by pectin haze and place into a large, glass container.

2 Add 1 tsp. of pectic enzyme to the container and stir thoroughly until dissolved.

3 Place the glass container of treated wine in a place where a temperature of 70 to 80 degrees Fahrenheit is maintained. Cover the container lightly with plastic wrap.

4 Stir the treated solution once each hour for a total of four hours.

5 Strain the treated solution through clean, unused muslin cloth back into the untreated, main wine container.

6 Let the treated wine sit, undisturbed, at a temperature of 70 F for four to five days. The haziness should dissipate by the end of this time.


----------



## Turock (Feb 2, 2015)

If you have the wine stored in a cool area, that can interfere with clearing. Move it to a warmer area and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## IronWine (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a bottle warmer, right now I have it in the furnace/laundry room next to the dryer. I will put the warmer on it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2015)

IronWine said:


> I have a bottle warmer, right now I have it in the furnace/laundry room next to the dryer. I will put the warmer on it.



It will still take time - so make sure that it is not too warm.


----------



## Turock (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, I agree that it should not be too warm. Just having it in the room with the furnace will be warm enough.


----------



## Winorick (Feb 4, 2015)

IMO all the clearing stuff you've added could affect the flavor. Bentonite can make it taste like dirt, filters will actually filter flavor. Degassing? Simply rack it every 2-3 months, and let it age for 9-12 months. Don't warm it, leave it age at 60-65 degrees. Have you tasted it? If it will tasted fine with a bit of sweetener, don't throw it away, just drink it. Some fruits and meads just won't clear!


----------



## IronWine (Feb 7, 2015)

Winorick said:


> IMO all the clearing stuff you've added could affect the flavor. Bentonite can make it taste like dirt, filters will actually filter flavor. Degassing? Simply rack it every 2-3 months, and let it age for 9-12 months. Don't warm it, leave it age at 60-65 degrees. Have you tasted it? If it will tasted fine with a bit of sweetener, don't throw it away, just drink it. Some fruits and meads just won't clear!



I have not tasted it. I'm probably the only person on the forum that enjoys making it, but never drinks it. I do it for my fiance and friends, but out of the five or so I've made, never tried them!

I have not sweetened the wine yet, I didn't want to sweeten until it was clear.


----------



## heatherd (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't throw it out!

Give it some time for the sediment to settle. Then rack off the sediment. I will often splash the wine when I rack as well. Once you are off the lees, degas some more. Then I would give it more time.

May take a time or two of that to clear and degass it.

Anytime I have a white wine not clearing it has been gas.

Heather


----------



## IronWine (Feb 24, 2015)

I really think that my issue is gas. I took a test tube sample out tonight after I racked some Shiraz, and after I shook it it had a slight pop after removing my hand, and a small head came to the top. I let it sit for a few minutes and noticed micro-bubbles going to the surface, slowly. Can I still degas, and how do I really know I've got all the gas out? I use a power drill with a wand, last two degasing I did for 45min.


----------



## heatherd (Feb 24, 2015)

If you have degassed by stirring already, then give the wine some time to clear and further degass on it's own.


----------



## IronWine (May 21, 2015)

Hey everyone. I know it's been about 3 months since I last posted in this thread, but my wine still looks like the picture above. Any new thoughts, or anything I could try to help speed up the clearing? It's not done really anything since. I started this wine in September! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## scram (May 21, 2015)

You seem to have added plenty clearing agents. Personally, I think I'd degass again, sulfite and let sit again. I know you've degassed several times but that CO2 can be stubborn. Hope others chime in


----------



## IronWine (May 21, 2015)

What sulfite do you recommend at this point?


----------



## scram (May 21, 2015)

1/4 teaspoon potassium metabisulfite aka Kmeta... teaspoon NOT tablespoon. I made that mistake once:-/


----------



## IronWine (May 21, 2015)

I will Roger that!


----------



## scram (May 21, 2015)

If you've got the cash the all in one wine pump does a good job degassing... I've been very pleased with the performance of Steve's product.


----------



## acorn (May 21, 2015)

Wow, what a stubborn batch you've got! Well, do try what others suggested. But since you used so many fining agents with no result, I hope you don't mind me adding a tip for the future reference: don't add bentonite with or shortly after you treat the must/wine with pectic enzyme or other enzymes, for that matter (e.g. lysozyme), as bentonite binds and deactivates them.

Lastly, I hesitate to mention it, but I'll say it anyway, I suppose. In case your carboy is sitting in the laundry/boiler room closely surrounded by appliances with motors or generators, there is a chance that even small vibrations sent by those things, like washing machine or refrigerator, are keeping your sediment suspended. Just saying...

Pouring the wine down the drain is the last thing you could do. Before then, however, you can further degass it, add K-meta, put it in a dark, cool corner and forget about it indefinitely, and one day, it might surprise you.


----------

